# Help hooking up sub



## Smitty55 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a Kenwood SW22HT Subwoofer. I have several questions about hooking & setting it up. 1) wiring, it has a RCA plug in that goes to the subwoofer jack on the rear of he receiver but I'm not sure where that should go on the back of the sub. 2) Phase. It has a norm & rev setting. Which do I want? 3) The crossover setting 80hz to 160hz where do I want that?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

For your case, the sub out of the receiver is to be connected to the L/MONO input on the sub.

You have two choices for the crossover setting: let the receiver do it for you or let the sub do it for you. The better choice is to have the receiver do the crossover - set the sub crossover to "OFF" if it has that provision or to the highest frequency setting if not. The frequency setting for the crossover depends on how low your main speakers will play. Most folks use 80Hz for the crossover setting, but for small satellite main speakers it may need to be higher.

The phase setting is to match the "polarity" of your main speakers. Start it at NORM, play a movie or song with strong bass content. Stand between the sub and your main speakers. Flip the switch between NORM and REV and chose the switch setting that sounds the loudest for bass. Sometimes this is not obvious; if you can't hear the difference, leave it set to NORM.


----------



## Smitty55 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## RubberDucky (Jun 28, 2020)

Smitty55 said:


> Thanks for the help!!


Howd you get the speakers to stop doing the bass so the subwoofer did all the bass? 
Did you go from the reviever to the sub then hook up the speakers from the sub? Or speakers straight from the reciever?


----------

